# Tourism in Germany



## hoacomay665 (Mar 22, 2013)

Tourism in Germany, you should go to the destination? Consult the attractive destination for me. Thanks very much!


----------



## karlob (Jan 15, 2014)

Well, there are many interesting things to see in Germany - first of all the is of course Berlin with the history go the wall dividing the city. On the other end of the country you have the black forest - natural beauty there. There are many other interesting Cities like Hamburg with the big port and the "Reeperbahn" or Munich of course with the "Hofbräuhaus" and Oktoberfest. Also Rhine River is very scenic in the area around "Rüdesheim"… It really depends on what your interests are - nature, culture, cities...


----------



## karlob (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes Rügen is very nice too - it has the charm of the rugged seaside. It´s quite a variety of landscapes you can encounter in Germany even though it is comparatively small - you have the beginning of the alps in the south and the north and east sea in the north - in between are areas with hills and "flatland" as well. If those Islands interest you Sylt is also very famous and close to Rügen is Baltrum - this one does´t allow cars - only electric vehicles and horses! When will you be traveling?


----------

